
Abakcus: A collection of mathematics and science stuff - alikayaspor
https://abakcus.com
======
melling
Has anyone read this book? I saw it mentioned somewhere else recently.

[https://abakcus.com/book/finding-fibonacci-the-quest-to-
redi...](https://abakcus.com/book/finding-fibonacci-the-quest-to-rediscover-
the-forgotten-mathematical-genius-who-changed-the-world-2/)

~~~
alikayaspor
Hello, I love Keith Devlin's style. This book is not the best but it is worth
to read.

